# 2010 Brewing Resolutions



## winkle (30/12/09)

Hopefully my brewing resolutions will fare better than the other ones.

1) get a filter kit - it'll be nice to lug a keg to a pissup/Sqyres/etc and not have to dump 3 litres of 'man goo' before drinking.
2) retire the current fermenters with a new set.
3) finish the brew stand upgrade, which leads to...
4) buy a new burner.
5) brew a few beers to style for mini-comps.
6) replace the last sidebasher tap with a floryte.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/12/09)

Nice idea Winkle.

1. Brew more than 4 times in the year on my own gear.
2. Rope in one of the boys to weld up the brew stand
3. Purchase some taps to finish the Keg Mate with Cobra font.
4. Repair the good fridge's dodgy heating element and use it for fermenting.
5. Enter some beers in the monthly mini-comps and possibly the big comps.


----------



## Fourstar (30/12/09)

Good little list you have going there.

Plans for me so far are:

1. Pass BJCP with anything higher than apprentice.
2. Brew a Barleywine.
3. Brew a Beer-O-Funk with real bugs.
4. Try and enter atleast 1 beer in every VIC competition this year.
5. Break my mould and brew a Belgian other than a Witbier. (Got a Jungle Wit coming up, could be considered a saison! )
6. Join a Club.
7. Continue to improve standard of quality for the year. In other words, get my recipe design down pat.


----------



## Gavo (30/12/09)

In 2010 I resovle to 

1. Brew doubles more to become more efficient.
2. Rebuild the brewstand to accomodate a two tier system.
3. Build new SS mash tun.
4. Build new HLT. (just did that one so already on the good path to brewing resolutions)


Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Sully (30/12/09)

1. Fine tune the Rig
2. Brew more than 6 times over the year  
3. Clean up IMMEDIATELY after brewing  
4. Improve Improve Improve


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (30/12/09)

For 2010 I plan to...

1. Designate an area especially for brewing and brewing alone, new shed with all the utilities connected.
2. Move away from BIAB and build a new rig.
3. Better record keeping.
4. Make my own beer instead on replying on Recipe DB etc.
5. Join a club too.


----------



## glaab (30/12/09)

1] brew more beer 
2] drink more beer


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

Have an entry in every comp
Focus on style and balance
Learn more about yeast and culturing
KILL ALL WILD YEAST! :angry:
Brew more quality than quantity
Have a place everything rather than the brew bench
Get my bar set up
Build "Sherman Mk3"
Set aside more "me" brewing time so I can concentrate more on the process.
Settle on a few house beers
That should do for now!

Chap Chap


----------



## Pollux (30/12/09)

1. Build a rig, chairs stacked on tables is so passe.....
2. Install external taps on the keg fridge
3. Invest in a proper fermentation fridge, no more rotating ice bottles, set and forget.
4. Try a few different styles.
5. Big maybe here but work on upsizing the current equipment to allow me to brew doubles.


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

Get a filter
Finally get to grips with water chemistry
Re-create Bulimba Gold Top
Not get _totally_ hammered by Browndog, brad and chap chap in the comps


----------



## bum (30/12/09)

Finish designing, build and _use_ my 3V system.
Develop a better understanding of yeast handling and practices.
Once the system and brewer have been fine tuned turn out a Rauchbier - probably Tony's Bamberg Rauchbier from the DB.


----------



## vykuza (30/12/09)

1. Get the mash tun done - investing in more gear for BIAB doesn't seem right.
2. Stop stirring with the thermometer when taking a temp reading, it's going to break one day.
3. Find a house beer.
4. Improve efficiency, in both meanings of the word.
5. Try more yeasts.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (30/12/09)

1. temp control
2. clean up immediately after brewing
3. weld up a brewstand (or get my hands on sherman mkII)
4. did i mention temp control


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (30/12/09)

Crack the 2000lt AG barrier
Buy more bulk to save frieght
Build a better keg storage system
aim to have more than 8 keg full all the time....


----------



## Muggus (30/12/09)

- Get a new bling-worthy AG rig
- Have a temp control fermenting fridge
- Start experimenting with more yeasts/bugs
- Brew a good AG hefeweizen!
- Break 50 AG's

Among other things...


----------



## Gulpa (30/12/09)

Same as last year.

Fermentation fridge + temp control

With an additional one for this year.

Yeast health.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## np1962 (30/12/09)

You are all selfish!!!!

My resolution.
Buy SWMBO a new fridge. h34r: (Then use her old one for fermenting.) h34r:
Cheers
Nige


----------



## daemon (30/12/09)

1. Finish my brew stand, it's finally at about 80% complete for gravity (started as milk crates and an old computer desk). Just need to build a shelf and mount for the mast tun and I'll be happy for a bit.
2. Build my bar! Just bought the top (just pine, but stained it'll still be nice), construction will start on the weekend.
3. Keep better notes. Now that I'm brewing recipes more than once, I've noticed some inconsistencies. Some are better so I want to ensure I can better repeat the little differences 
4. Keep brewing good beer, after all that's what it's all about!


----------



## Pennywise (30/12/09)

My one and only brew resolution is to finally brew my first AG. I've built up my partials to 2.5kg and the rest LME (21ltr batch), so I AM going to at least get a 15ltr batch under my belt (15ltr due to chilling issues), and it'll be the good ol' Golden Ale.

Actually, I have another. Buy good taps


----------



## lczaban (30/12/09)

winkle said:


> 3) finish the brew stand upgrade, which leads to...
> 4) buy a new burner.



+1, although mine will be to get a functional brew stand and a 2nd Italian Spiral (all gas is all go IMHO)



winkle said:


> 5) brew a few beers to style for mini-comps.



+1



geoff_tewierik said:


> 1. Brew more than 4 times in the year on my own gear.
> 5. Enter some beers in the monthly mini-comps and possibly the big comps.


 +1 on both of these...



Sully said:


> 3. Clean up IMMEDIATELY after brewing
> 4. Improve Improve Improve



Sully I must admit that I am a messy bastard too 



Yeastie Beastie said:


> 3. Better record keeping.



+1



Chappo said:


> KILL ALL WILD YEAST!



Tell me about it!



BribieG said:


> Finally get to grips with water chemistry



+1 there too BribieG...



BribieG said:


> Not get _totally_ hammered by Browndog, brad and chap chap in the comps



Hammered by, or hammered with???


----------



## lczaban (30/12/09)

Nick R said:


> 3. Find a house beer.
> 4. Improve efficiency, in both meanings of the word.



+1 on both points here too



Cannibal Smurf said:


> 3. weld up a brewstand (or get my hands on sherman mkII)



I'll toss you for Sherman CS!



FNQ Bunyip said:


> aim to have more than 8 keg full all the time....



I'll leave this one for next year. There were some valuable clues about the training habits of the Bunyip in this post... 



NigeP62 said:


> Buy SWMBO a new fridge. (Then use her old one for fermenting.)



Working on this one too! Hehehehe...


----------



## Jazman (30/12/09)

dont believe in resolutions ill always break em


----------



## Duff (30/12/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Crack the 2000lt AG barrier
> Buy more bulk to save frieght
> Build a better keg storage system
> aim to have more than 8 keg full all the time....



Two things in 2010:

1. Brew more with the Bunyip.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

Duff said:


> Two things in 2010:
> 
> 1. Brew more with the Bunyip.



I think you may have had a touch too much sun Duff?  :lol:


----------



## Mantis (30/12/09)

Be confident about dry farting again. Radiation treatment fot prostate cancer has not been kind h34r: 

Oh, yeah its brewing stuff, so fine tuning new mash tun and water chemistry, so as to refine beers brewed :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/09)

Build a rig is number one on the list.
Measure stuff more accurately.

Brad


----------



## Snow (30/12/09)

1. Finish my bar
2. Enter all BABBs mini-comps
3. Brew a milk stout
4. Perfect milds and hefeweizens
5. Builds a HERMS
6. Learn a new style .... barleywines? scottish ales? Saison? Altbier? Koelsch? .... there's a long list.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## manticle (30/12/09)

1. Brew beer.
2. Brew better beer than each previous batch
3. Keep learning
4. Inspire and teach others with the little I know
5. Brew beer
6. Make the best ******* dubbel I can and then make another that's better
7. Brew beer
8. Make a good pilsner
9. Brew beer
10 Buy a bigger gas bottle


----------



## bum (30/12/09)

So that's, what, seven batches all year? You've no ambition whatsoever.


----------



## manticle (30/12/09)

Yes but each batch will be 8 million litres.

I also plan to buy a boat and fly to Tanzania on it.


----------



## raven19 (30/12/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Buy SWMBO a new fridge. h34r: (Then use her old one for fermenting.) h34r:



Did that this year. Well worth it imo!!!

For me:

Improve technical understanding of recipe formulation, beer styles, and the like
Finish beer fridge - install taps and drip tray
Try brewing real pilsners...


----------



## Goofinder (30/12/09)

1. Dedicate one tap to my porter and tweak the recipe until I'm happy with it.
2. Learn enough to take the BJCP exam.
3. Brew something Belgian.


----------



## MarkMc (30/12/09)

plans for 2010

well get my first ever (kit) brew in to bottles would be a good start.....

Then if that dont send me blind the sky id the limit.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

MarkMc said:


> snip....Then if that dont send me blind the sky *id* the limit.



Looks like it's too late! :icon_cheers:


----------



## PomBstard (30/12/09)

Resolutions??? Blimey, not good at these, but here goes...

1. Brew something other than IPA or stout.



There, that should do it.


----------



## marksfish (30/12/09)

1) brew more, keep ahead of drinking

2) perfect a full flavor low alcohol beer

3) get my lagers right :icon_cheers:


----------



## dr K (30/12/09)

Brew my first beer..I was thinking Coopers Kit but the homebrand seems the same and is cheaper.

K


----------



## goomboogo (30/12/09)

Mantis, I sincerely wish you well with all things; brewing and otherwise.


----------



## MarkMc (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Looks like it's too late! :icon_cheers:



D'oh
Thats just a temporary hand-eye impediment brought on by 4 bottles of Chardonnay for $20.... Getting used to the fruity stuff.... :icon_drunk:


----------



## clean brewer (30/12/09)

Here we go.... :unsure: 


Bottle my Barleywine from Keg to kick some arse in QABC with it....
Concentrate on my Brewing more on my 2 weeks off every 2 weeks :beerbang:
Brew a Lager/Pilsner
Attend more Brewdays with B.S.G 
Build Brew Stand and Create a HERMS System in the Process
That will do, it'll be good in 2010 as I will be having 2 full weeks off work every 2 weeks so I will have plenty time to work on my Recipes, Brewing, Yeast Starters, Fermenting and the Rest that goes with it, I will also be able to drink for 2 weeks straight as I have to go without Beer/Alcohol for 2 weeks while at work....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

Oh and just one more...




No getting on the sauce with Clean Brewer for 3 days straight :icon_cheers:
Chap Chap :lol:


----------



## MarkMc (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Oh and just one more...
> 
> 
> No getting on the sauce with Clean Brewer for 3 days straight :icon_cheers:
> Chap Chap :lol:



SE QLD, I might be a bad influence....


----------



## barls (31/12/09)

lets see.
fit gear guard.
hook up both motor and torque converter to mill.
brew more
make more meads and cysers
do better than 100 in a comp.
actually receive comp paper work.( still havent got it from castle hill comp but it could just be my postie again. this will be the 4th time this has happened)
continue to improve my brew gear.


----------



## clean brewer (31/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Oh and just one more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look out Chappo, CB will be unleashed, you are f---ed... :lol:


----------



## Doc (31/12/09)

This time last year I was a little more lost at what to do in 2009, but it turned out to be a good one.

For 2010:
- Finish the mead that has been sitting in primary for 6 months.
- Do two more collaboration brews with commercial microbreweries (one is already locked in)
- Get more of the microbreweries onboard Beeraholix.com to start spreading the news about their new seasonals etc
- Attend more beer festivals
- Sort through the paper work with the OLGR 
- Spend less time killing spammers on AHB

Doc


----------



## Barry (31/12/09)

1. Build brewery
2. Do not use any ingredient (base malt, specialty malt, hop, yeast, water profile, additives etc) or any process (no sparge, temp control, etc) unless I know exactly why I am using it.
3. Have fun brewing (like the last 13 years).


----------



## mauriceatron (31/12/09)

1: Build that HERMS system that I've been thinking about for a while now
2: Enter some comps
3: Take on the few remaining styles which I haven't yet brewed: sour ale, fruit beer, & spice beer.

#3 will be the hardest because I've neither tasted good versions of those styles and haven't really had much interest in them as a result. May need to take a few long trips to get some good examples of the styles before I brew...


----------



## Sully (31/12/09)

Sully said:


> 1. Fine tune the Rig
> 2. Brew more than 6 times over the year
> 3. Clean up IMMEDIATELY after brewing
> 4. Improve Improve Improve


Add to list....

5. Finish what I start.
6. Learn more about what makes each style


----------



## mckenry (31/12/09)

1. Brew more often so I dont run out.
2. Build a rig so I dont have to keep moving things around on brew day
3. Widen the variety of beers I make.
4. Use up the 800g of Perle & 450g of Mt. Hood I have had since 2008.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/12/09)

Sully said:


> Add to list....
> 
> 5. Finish what I start.
> 6. Learn more about what makes each style




7. STOP tinkering around with me brew rig and just brew some beer.
7.5a STOP tinkering around with me brew rig when I am having a brew day and create more problems than I solved.
8. Stop buying brew bling and just brew some beer.
9. Buy Chappo a new car so I have no money to tinker with me brew rig.

h34r: 

Luv ya Sully! :lol:


----------



## Sully (31/12/09)

Chappo said:


> 7. STOP tinkering around with me brew rig and just brew some beer.
> 7.5a STOP tinkering around with me brew rig when I am having a brew day and create more problems than I solved.
> 8. Stop buying brew bling and just brew some beer.
> 9. Buy Chappo a new car so I have no money to tinker with me brew rig.
> ...






Should have known you'd pop your ugly mug up and add something like that..... but you're right


----------



## mitysa (31/12/09)

1) Get last bits for AG
2) Get gas for keg setup
3) Brew more than '09', make more time for ME

that's a start


----------



## enoch (31/12/09)

1) convert some KnK friends to AG.
2) be nice about BIAB if necessary to achieve 1.


----------



## mckenry (31/12/09)

enoch said:


> 1) convert some KnK friends to AG.
> 2) be nice about BIAB if necessary to achieve 1.




haha - when I first read this I thought you were implying that you were going to try to convert the BIABers to AG uh oh - hahaha


----------



## Sully (31/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Have an entry in every comp
> Focus on style and balance
> Learn more about yeast and culturing
> KILL ALL WILD YEAST! :angry:
> ...


11. Post less and brew more
12. Make the 10000 post mark (which sounds contradictory to No.11 but he still will make 10000 even after reducing the amount he posts)


----------



## paulwolf350 (31/12/09)

1. Herms for my brew rig
2. fix efficiency problems
3. Finish (start) making Bar, so i am not pouring from a pluto forever
4. Most of the ones previously posted


Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (31/12/09)

Sully said:


> 11. Post *MORE* and brew more
> 12. Make the 10000 post mark (which sounds contradictory to No.11 but he still will make 10000 even after reducing the amount he posts)



Sheesh! 10,000 posts will be easy peasy!



paulwolf350 said:


> 1. Herms for my brew rig
> 2. fix efficiency problems
> 3. Finish (start) making Bar, so i am not pouring from a pluto forever
> *4. Most of the ones previously posted*



Cool another car for Chappo! I'll have ya Torana Paul :icon_cheers: 

Chap Chap


----------



## altstart (31/12/09)

Sort out a 100 ltr S/Steel mash tun ASAP.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Greg Lawrence (31/12/09)

1. Improve from my current 65% efficiency
2. Get a grain mill so I dont have to rely on others
3. Learn about yeast other than the dry stuff - how to culture and store etc
4. Stock up on more specialty grains
5. Get a bigger kettle (around 100L)
6. Get more cubes
7. Have all 9 kegs full next before xmas so I dont have a repeat of this year

Gregor


----------



## matho (31/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Cool another car for Chappo! I'll have ya Torana Paul :icon_cheers:
> 
> Chap Chap



i wasn't going to post but chappo's comment got me thinking

1. brew more

2. complete my hlt controller

not brewing related

3. get my house built

4. start to restore my '72 two door LJ Torana

hope everyone has a good night tonight a safe one

cheer's steve


----------



## devo (31/12/09)

To ensure my new 700ltr chest freezer conversion has a minimum of 6 kegs ready to go at any given time.


----------



## MarkMc (31/12/09)

Grow a mullet so I can blend in on one of Chappo's bogan brew days.... h34r:


----------



## Gavo (31/12/09)

MarkMc said:


> Grow a mullet so I can blend in on one of Chappo's bogan brew days.... h34r:



Jeez Chap Chap, he joins three days ago and already taking the piss out of you.

Now Chappo I didn't see a decent mill in your resolutions list.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/12/09)

Gavo said:


> Jeez Chap Chap, he joins three days ago and already taking the piss out of you.
> 
> Now Chappo I didn't see a decent mill in your resolutions list.
> 
> ...



Cheeky Bugger! I'll just have initiate him into a Chappo Manor Brew Day :icon_drunk: . Let's see if he drinks as well as he gives cheek! I'll be making sure he feeds the front lawn (with pictures of course!) :icon_vomit: 

Err as for the Mill? Well Santa brought Chappo a MashMaster SS jobby. It's amazing how it get it right year after year, huh? 
 

You have agood New Years Gavo!

Chap Chap


----------



## yardy (31/12/09)

1) finish the brewstand
2) get the new system dialed in and make records of everything
3) enter my first comp
4) win my first comp :lol: 
5) brew more beer and try and make time to hang out with the cool kids in bundy brewers :icon_drunk: 

cheers
Dave


----------



## hefevice (31/12/09)

Muggus said:


> - Get a new bling-worthy AG rig
> - Have a temp control fermenting fridge
> - Start experimenting with more yeasts/bugs
> - Brew a good AG hefeweizen!
> ...



1 nice to have, but not necessary.

2 and 3 will help with 4.

In terms of 4:
- 2 - 17C
- 3 - 3068 baby!
- learn to decoct! (no bling required, not as difficult as you would think, will help you really understand the mashing process).


----------



## lastdrinks (31/12/09)

Should be a big year in brewing here as the renovations are nearly done. When i say nearly done, done to a level that the money has run out and i am happy to sit on my arse again.


Setup new brew area in garage (thanks reno's) with shelves, BIAB spot, place for fermentation fridge and lagering fridge. two 15amp double power points are waiting 
Move fermentation fridge so it has power and not hot water bottles.
setup fridge-mate in fermentation fridge
buy lagering chest freezer
brew barley wine and store in newly built cellar
brew rus imperial stout and store in newly buitl cellar
brew plenty of BIAB's as only on 10th (30 brews all up) and loving it
plan new brew rig setup either 100litre pot for BIAB double batches or new 3 way system.
plant hops on new north facing paved area for summer shade and well hops 
increase kegerator size to hold 4 kegs and gas bottle.
have brew day at my house with mates
think about entering competitions
improve beer
start writing down brews thats why i brought the software
meet up with some AHB'ers and have a few cold ones.
clean up better after brewing
wake up with small hangover on new years day. little hopeful as on to my 3rd pint.
sure theres more
thanks for everyones help.


----------



## manticle (31/12/09)

hefevice said:


> In terms of 4:
> - 2 - 17C
> - 3 - 3068 baby!
> - learn to decoct! (no bling required, not as difficult as you would think, will help you really understand the mashing process).



I can vouch for all 3 of these leading to a good hefe.


----------



## scotteth (31/12/09)

1. Join the local brewing club.
2. Brew my first real temp controlled lager/pilsner
3. Make an APA that I'm really happy with

There's probably some drinking involved somewhere and of course keep learning.


----------



## sumo (31/12/09)

1. Brew something other than a pils or lager.
2. Start and finish brew stand (starting tomorrow NYD).
3. Finish home bar.
4. Make good beer.


----------



## Weizguy (31/12/09)

Goofinder said:


> 1. Dedicate one tap to my porter and tweak the recipe until I'm happy with it.
> 2. Learn enough to take the BJCP exam.
> 3. Brew something Belgian.


I find it's great to get a fave beer/house brew and work on it. Wheat beer? Very happy with the Schneider-ish recipe.

When you get it right, you will know it. The angels sing and you get very thirsty. Schneider clone.

Belgians are overrated. I'll get fascinated with them again one day.


----------



## Weizguy (31/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Looks like it's too late! :icon_cheers:



More Chappo-baiting.
Hop garden.
Schneider clones


----------



## WSC (5/1/10)

Just got a new resolution.

Fill the 21 dozen old school XXXX tallies I scored from my wifes uncle!!!!

Was just starting to run out of bottles too.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (5/1/10)

1. Brew More
2. Buy new Fermenters
3. Enter More Comps
4. Brew to Win

DK


----------



## opposition (5/1/10)

1. Have my 3-tier brewtree built
2. Brew 15 times (or more!!)
3. Finish brewery plumbing, trough installation and setup.
4. Make better beer, and in turn bring more of my mates over to the dark side!


----------



## nathanR (5/1/10)

1. Get a 2nd fementer for non alchoholic brews 
2. make a 10%+ stout or dark ale for winter 
3. get a bottle washer 

learn more about brewing because I know bugger all


----------



## chappo1970 (5/1/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> More Chappo-baiting.
> Hop garden.
> Schneider clones



<_< Bloody Weizguy Huh?

:lol:


----------



## HoppingMad (6/1/10)

1) Stop re-using old yeast - 5 infected batches in 2009 has proven I can't manage old yeast properly. Will leave that to the experts. 

2) Use less crystal malts in my brews. Adding more than 8% to some of my pales really arsed them up and created horrible astringencies. Will be scaling down my quantities and sticking to recommendations of recipes.

3) Experiment with my stockpile of new hop varieties from Craftbrewer. Topaz Ale here we come!

4) Push the envelope - Just made a vegetable beer (Pumpkin Ale) with light spices that came up great, going to plunge deeper into the world of spices, fruits and adjuncts and look beyond the norm. Watermelon Wheat anyone?

5) Get my house beers in order. Need to have some consistent share around drops that I can proudly pass around to visitors. Finding most non-brewers don't like the heavier ales I brew.

6) Finally venture into the tricky world of AG Lagers, and try using rice or corn as an adjunct h34r: .

7) Experiment with other grains - curious about how beers with sorghum and millet come up.

Hopper.


----------



## bum (14/12/10)

bum said:


> Finish designing, build and _use_ my 3V system.
> Develop a better understanding of yeast handling and practices.
> Once the system and brewer have been fine tuned turn out a Rauchbier - probably Tony's Bamberg Rauchbier from the DB.


Done.
Done. Still a work in progress though.
Done-ish. Didn't put down Tony's but I did put down a beer with 60% smoked malt. Seemed pretty far from Schlenkerla to me and I have leaned away from thinking I can achieve what I want with the malt available to me. I will revisit the idea just prior to winter.


----------



## Goofinder (14/12/10)

Goofinder said:


> 1. Dedicate one tap to my porter and tweak the recipe until I'm happy with it.
> 2. Learn enough to take the BJCP exam.
> 3. Brew something Belgian.


1. Moved house which depleted all stocks and kind of ruined that idea. Maybe next year.
2. Took the exam on Saturday.
3. Belgian yeast is in the fridge at home, planning a Belgian Dark Strong Ale when I get back to Adelaide.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/12/10)

1. Less time on AHB - more time on...
2. Studying - must pass last module of IBD diploma
3. Brewing a perfect pilsner


----------



## Pollux (15/12/10)

Pollux said:


> 1. Build a rig, chairs stacked on tables is so passe.....
> 2. Install external taps on the keg fridge
> 3. Invest in a proper fermentation fridge, no more rotating ice bottles, set and forget.
> 4. Try a few different styles.
> 5. Big maybe here but work on upsizing the current equipment to allow me to brew doubles.



1. Check
2. Check
3. Check
4. No check.......but I've been flat out this year and just not had the time to brew.
5. Strangely enough I got this one done, combined it with number 1.


----------



## Barry (15/12/10)

1. Build brewery
2. Do not use any ingredient (base malt, specialty malt, hop, yeast, water profile, additives etc) or any process (no sparge, temp control, etc) unless I know exactly why I am using it.
3. Have fun brewing (like the last 13 years). 

1. Foundation laid yesterday
2. 90%
3. now 14 years of fun


----------



## Fourstar (15/12/10)

Lats years results.



Fourstar said:


> 1. Pass BJCP with anything higher than apprentice. - passed with certified level, still awaiting exp points to show up so i move from recognised to certified.
> 2. Brew a Barleywine. - Check! CM2, Maple and Brendo Collab brew! American Barleywine
> *3. Brew a Beer-O-Funk with real bugs.* - outstanding
> *4. Try and enter atleast 1 beer in every VIC competition this year.* - Got lazy and only did the big ones, the ones i havnt placed in from previous years.
> ...




2011 commitments.

1. Complete build of new brewery.
2. Brew a few beers to age. (bottling... *sigh*)
3. Try and brew a Wild beer or a Belgian other than a witbier as i let myself down last year (didnt count jungle witbier).
4. Treat my liver with a bit more respect.


----------



## HoppingMad (15/12/10)

Totally forgot about this old thread!

My pledges from 2010. Here's how I went:
1. Stop re-using old yeast slurry (had 5 infections doing this in 2009). *- Check. Did that an not a single infection in 2010. Woohoo.*
2. Lowering the crystal in my brews below 8%. *- Check. With the exception of one beer did this and now have less astringencies. Woohoo.*
3. Experiment with stockpile of new hop varieties. *- Check, done plenty of the new US hops, need still to make my Topaz Ale. Tried some Superpride which was a learning experience. That hop can come up quite rough if you're not careful.*
4. Push the envelope with spices & new types of beer - *- Semi Check. Tried a Watermelon Wheat beer and a Berry Weizen and both came up like cloying girly beer. Another learning experience. Will be steering clear of fruit beer in 2011*
5. House beers. *- Check. Now have a consistent Aussie Pale to keep the visiting masses happy while I tinker with fun beers.*
6. Venture into lagers. *Check. Enterered some of my first attempts in some comps with great success.*
7. Experiment with other grains. *- Check. Didn't get to try making any beers with sorghum or millet, but have delved further into the Weyermann Range of crystals and some Dingemans Malts than previously. Hoping to start using Golden Promise grain in 2011 and see how that goes.*

2010 has been full of hits and misses, but that's brewing for you. Not bad I guess.

 Hopper.


----------



## ianh (15/12/10)

Wrong thread


----------



## Muggus (15/12/10)

Forgot all about this thread! 
I'm doing piss poor...


Muggus said:


> - Get a new bling-worthy AG rig *Half way there*
> - Have a temp control fermenting fridge * Check, but haven't used it properly yet!*
> - Start experimenting with more yeasts/bugs *Check, could do with more bugs*
> - Brew a good AG hefeweizen!*Nowhere near*
> - Break 50 AG's *Nowhere near...up to 35*


----------



## Duff (15/12/10)

Duff said:


> Two things in 2010:
> 
> 1. Brew more with the Bunyip.



Bunyip and I did a couple of brews this year, I think :blink: 

I got point 2 covered easy.


----------

